# i Am Frightened of my Road Bike



## paulb55 (25 Aug 2011)

Hi Everybody

I have a specialized crosstrail hybrid bile which i have been riding for over a year now and love every minute of it but as my fitness is getting better i have purchased a road bike, Carrera TDF.

I picked it up today and the first 2 things i noticed was the weight, very very light compared to my hybrid and secondly the tyres, WOW they are thin, 700 x 23C

I went on a little ride on it and it seems very light to handle so tell me what should i be looking out for and what should i be wary of like:

Going downhill fast, i am frightened that the wheels will skid from underneath me especially in the rain or if roads are wet

Being able to control the bike at speed

Riding on rough roads, will my backbone be jarred into submission

I only intend to ride it in the week on my training rides and will use my hybrid for the weekend on canal towpaths etc, so nay advise on how to handle a road bike as i feel like a learner driver at the moment


----------



## aberal (25 Aug 2011)

All this worry is normal. Forget about it. Go out tomorrow and the day after...


----------



## NormanD (25 Aug 2011)

Fear nothing, it's all in your mind, it's just the same as riding your hybrid except a different riding position, won't take you long to adapt, confidence is the key and you'll gain that in no time


----------



## ELL (25 Aug 2011)

TBH the more you ride it the safer you will feel on it. You have to really push it or be silly with it for the wheels to skid out. it will take some getting used to and you do feel the bumps of the road more but it shouldn't be much worse than you hybrid


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Aug 2011)

You will soon adapt to she skinny tyres and looking at your hybrids fat rubber will seem like BMX treads!


----------



## Louisearelly (25 Aug 2011)

Cushioned shorts are the way forward, else you'll feel every bump! As for the rest, practice will improve your confidence.


----------



## HLaB (25 Aug 2011)

Get out on your road bike more and after a while any twichyness you'll call responsiveness  and no you shouldn't fear skidding out and controling the bike is more to do with that responsiveness, leaning slightly into bends and the balance of braking, it'll come naturally with practice. 23mm tyres do offer a harsher ride but unless you've got an existing medical problem, you'll get used to it. Above all, getting back to my original point enjoy the bike and get out there


----------



## accountantpete (25 Aug 2011)

As the others say a 23mm tyre is perfectly ok in the dry. In wet conditions just take a rounder line to corners and avoid metal road furniture and painted lines.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2011)

keep trying it and doing things a bit quicker you will soon get use to it if not i will give you 50p for it !


----------



## User16625 (25 Aug 2011)

Know the feeling. Purchased a new CR1 sunday. Went riding it the next day and already managed to bottom out one of the peddles while turning right at a set of lights. Have I just got bad pedals coz they touch the ground at about 15 degrees!? I get very cautios now on downhill bends where I can easily exceed 30 or so, never had to worry about the grip tho. To put it one way, those narrow tyres will produce much better grip on the road than your mountain bike tyres will on gravel and loose surfaces.


----------



## paulb55 (25 Aug 2011)

LOL








Thanks guys and all the replys have given me extra confidence and thanks

And no i wont be selling it for 50p


----------



## vickster (25 Aug 2011)

I will confess to being the same with my carbon bike. I think for me it is the value of the bike if I stack it (not the carbon really). I find braking a bit scary, the position of the brakes is just completely alien to me, tend to be very cautious. Went down a hill the other day at sub 25mph, I suspect most brave cyclists would be doing 40 down that road (is a 50 limit). On the hoods, not the drops, need to WTFU for that one 

Also, having clipless pedals adds a further dimension of possible worry. I am getting used to the gears slowly

Need to get used to it as do enjoy the experience, especially the lack of weight. Only done 90 miles so sure will get used to it, just perhaps not this year now


----------



## paulb55 (25 Aug 2011)

Another thing, the pedals are toe clips and i haven't used them for years so that should be interesting and not really understand the SPD and Clipless pedals thing so will have to learn more me thinks

Going to take it very slowly over the next couple of weeks and will report back


----------



## Ian 74 (25 Aug 2011)

I was the same first few rides out, shes now my best friend (don't tell the wife)!


----------



## vickster (25 Aug 2011)

Maybe try to go for a good ride on a flattish circuit with some mates or folks off here. I did 40 miles  with some experienced road riding cycle chatters in the Costwolds a few weeks back which was great fun and a real help. Still tend to hop on the hybrid though for commuting and short hops


----------



## paulb55 (25 Aug 2011)

Ian 74 said:


> I was the same first few rides out, shes now my best friend (don't tell the wife)!



LOL






Its true guys, i was cleaning my bike the other day and had all the lubes and cleaners out and the wife walked past and said the usual thing

"you love that bike more then you do me"

Now after 28 years of marriage i said nothing, but bought her a bunch of flowers the next day, littler things mean a lot and at least a £5 bunch of flowers gives me a break for 2 weeks LOL


----------



## leroy (26 Aug 2011)

Here it is is........ 

Its been coming...... 


MTFU lol


----------



## paulb55 (26 Aug 2011)

leroy said:


> Here it is is........
> 
> Its been coming......
> 
> ...



what's MTFU, lost on this post, don't uderstand it at all


----------



## Emmanuel Obikwelu (26 Aug 2011)

[email]paulbalfe01@sky.com[/email] said:


> what's MTFU, lost on this post, don't uderstand it at all



Starts with Man The and ands with Up.
Like they say to you first day when you join the marine corp.
See Matthew Ts recent post "My "oh so clever" fall!" to see the dangers of wet corners.
Just cycle within your comfort zone - your real problems will start when your comfort zone expands and you get over confident.

*
*


----------



## paulb55 (26 Aug 2011)

Emmanuel Obikwelu said:


> Starts with Man The and ands with Up.
> Like they say to you first day when you join the marine corp.
> See Matthew Ts recent post "My "oh so clever" fall!" to see the dangers of wet corners.
> Just cycle within your comfort zone - your real problems will start when your comfort zone expands and you get over confident.
> ...



OH OK, i see now, just cant get my head around this text speak but getting there and i will MAN THE **** UP, don't worry about that


----------



## Nebulous (26 Aug 2011)

You guys need to learn to embrace adrenaline! 

I'm a bit of a thrill seeker. I always enjoyed driving too fast, taking risks kind of made me feel more alive. Older and more sensible now, I've only been cycling about 8 months, but I've transferred some of that risk taking to my bike. 

I suppose it helps that I haven't had any accidents, other than clipless moments. If I had a bad off it would shake me quite a bit I'm sure.


----------



## martint235 (26 Aug 2011)

The Sperminator said:


> Went riding it the next day and already managed to bottom out one of the peddles while turning right at a set of lights. Have I just got bad pedals coz they touch the ground at about 15 degrees!?



No you haven't. The ground clearance is a lot less on a road bike. Outside pedal down always in corners, more so if you've got 175mm cranks like mine.


----------



## twobiker (26 Aug 2011)

After two accidents in two months, neither my fault,on my tourer,I have decided to ride my hybrid more and use the tourer only on the main roads. Where I live its mostly lanes full of cow muck and wild farm dogs and a heavier bike might withstand the attention of collies better.


----------



## VamP (26 Aug 2011)

leroy said:


> Here it is is........
> 
> Its been coming......
> 
> ...



Aaaargh... you beat me to it  


_Edited to offer up the equal opportunity HTFU (H for Harden)_


----------



## oliglynn (26 Aug 2011)

I waited a few weeks after getting my road bike til I got SPDs. Figured it'd be better to get used to the bike handling before clipping my feet onto it. I'd recommend doing that, or you'll be thinking about the handling and clipping too much and probably stack it at an embarrassingly low speed! 

The road bike handling did feel twitchy to begin with, as i'd ridden hybrid before, but now I'm really familiar with it, I don't find myself noticing the bike, it just feels like an extension of my body.


----------



## Hip Priest (26 Aug 2011)

I'm in the same boat. |Find the handling twitchy after riding a mtb. Just takes practice I reckon, so get on yer bike!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (26 Aug 2011)

Paul. I understand exactly what you are going through. I went from a hardtail MTB to a road bike and they are worlds apart. That said a few weeks ago I did just shy of 100 miles and loved it. Once you get it set up the right way for you and learn the feel of the machine you will wonder why you ever made this post


----------



## eyko (26 Aug 2011)

Having the same issues with others here. Went for another ride yesterday and felt much more controlled on the bike. Still feeling very nervous though changing gears. Having to reach down to the down tube and taking one hand off the handle bars leaves me tensing up (no issue with tensing when indicating mind).

Amazing how much more controlled the bike feels each time I ride it though.

Next plan is to by a bike computer to see my speed, as according to endomondo I can do the route quicker on my MTB??? I think I must ride harder when I see the speed.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (26 Aug 2011)

eyko said:


> Having the same issues with others here. Went for another ride yesterday and felt much more controlled on the bike. Still feeling very nervous though changing gears. Having to reach down to the down tube and taking one hand off the handle bars leaves me tensing up (no issue with tensing when indicating mind).
> 
> Amazing how much more controlled the bike feels each time I ride it though.
> 
> Next plan is to by a bike computer to see my speed, as according to endomondo I can do the route quicker on my MTB??? I think I must ride harder when I see the speed.



I believe you can get a DT shifter conversion kit that will allow you to have the shifters on the flats. They will not be STI's but may feel better. I have a similar set up on my Viking.


----------



## eyko (26 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I believe you can get a DT shifter conversion kit that will allow you to have the shifters on the flats. They will not be STI's but may feel better. I have a similar set up on my Viking.




Hmm, that might be a thought for the future. Currently trying to keep the amount spent on the bike to the bare minimum. But if I can't adapt to it, nice to know there is an way to keep riding the bike. Cheers!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (26 Aug 2011)

eyko said:


> Hmm, that might be a thought for the future. Currently trying to keep the amount spent on the bike to the bare minimum. But if I can't adapt to it, nice to know there is an way to keep riding the bike. Cheers!



Pleasure. DT Shifters are IIRC fun to use


----------



## aberal (26 Aug 2011)

eyko said:


> Hmm, that might be a thought for the future. Currently trying to keep the amount spent on the bike to the bare minimum. But if I can't adapt to it, nice to know there is an way to keep riding the bike. Cheers!



This is completely the wrong sort of thinking. You must henceforth adjust your thinking to permit spending on the bike to reach silly levels. This is normal.


----------



## Hip Priest (26 Aug 2011)

eyko said:


> Currently trying to keep the amount spent on the bike to the bare minimum.



I'm currently trying to herd cats.


----------



## eyko (26 Aug 2011)

aberal said:


> This is completely the wrong sort of thinking. You must henceforth adjust your thinking to permit spending on the bike to reach silly levels. This is normal.





Hip Priest said:


> I'm currently trying to herd cats.



I did say trying




. It generally goes, don't buy, don't buy, don't ... ohh shiny


----------



## gbb (26 Aug 2011)

accountantpete said:


> As the others say a 23mm tyre is perfectly ok in the dry. *In wet conditions just take a rounder line to corners and avoid metal road furniture and painted lines.
> *



VERY very important, metal drain covers especially, but almost equally white lines....they're remarkably slippery when wet. I have one just outside my ex work and even at walking speed, go over that drain cover and you'll feel the wheel slip.
Beware some new tyres as well in the wet...Gatorskins i find very slippery until they've scrubbed up a bit.

Watch out on road corners in the wet, always manoever with some caution or be instantly prepared to correct the bike if there's any unseen fuel on the road, it'll make cornering quite slippery.
Otherwise, it's just a bit of time to get the feel of the bike.


----------



## paulb55 (26 Aug 2011)

Thanks Guys,

Really good answers and debate coming back and keep it going

On tyres i am thinking of buying some scharwbe marathon plus tyres 700 x 23C for my bike, will it make much difference to the bike as i don't like punctures


----------



## BrumJim (26 Aug 2011)

I have a lovely "brown trouser" bit on my ride here, when wet.

I have to get from the road to the cycle path heading off to the top right of the picture. Bollards make it more interesting. Look carefully, and you can see the manhole cover which is right in my path as I try to get a better angle between the concrete bollards, and therefore avoid braking.

So, committed to the bollards, and at speed, in the wet the back end slips out oh so very slightly, but enough to scare the living daylights out of you, as concrete bollards aren't that forgiving.

Not come a cropper yet. Training myself to make sure that even in the dry, I don't include this metal street furniture in my line. Got to get the practice in.


----------



## aberal (26 Aug 2011)

[email]paulbalfe01@sky.com[/email] said:


> Thanks Guys,
> 
> Really good answers and debate coming back and keep it going
> 
> On tyres i am thinking of buying some scharwbe marathon plus tyres 700 x 23C for my bike, will it make much difference to the bike as i don't like punctures



Tyres do make a big difference to a bike. Manfacturers will put "bog standard" tyres on to save some money so it's one of the best easy upgrades you can make., if you choose carefully.


----------



## VamP (26 Aug 2011)

[email]paulbalfe01@sky.com[/email] said:


> Thanks Guys,
> 
> Really good answers and debate coming back and keep it going
> 
> On tyres i am thinking of buying some scharwbe marathon plus tyres 700 x 23C for my bike, will it make much difference to the bike as i don't like punctures




It's a trade off between performance and durability though. Marathon Plus are hard to puncture, but they are also very very slow.

Depends whether you enjoy working hard for slow speed more than you enjoy fixing the occasional puncture.


----------



## alci4 (26 Aug 2011)

BrumJim said:


> I have a lovely "brown trouser" bit on my ride here, when wet.


dont know if chedder road is like it was when i used to drink up the earl gray and the firebird but it used to be too busy for bikes what with all the cars uturning lol



 busiest cul de sac in brum  LMAO


----------



## BrumJim (26 Aug 2011)

alci4 said:


> dont know if chedder road is like it was when i used to drink up the earl gray and the firebird but it used to be too busy for bikes what with all the cars uturning lol
> 
> 
> 
> busiest cul de sac in brum  LMAO



No longer. Early 90's the locals drove the trade out. Now very family friendly. 

Firebird has been knocked down, Earl Grey has been closed for over a decade, and is still lying empty, but undergoes periodic work which stops.


----------



## paulb55 (26 Aug 2011)

VamP said:


> It's a trade off between performance and durability though. Marathon Plus are hard to puncture, but they are also very very slow.
> 
> Depends whether you enjoy working hard for slow speed more than you enjoy fixing the occasional puncture.



very very good point


----------



## paulb55 (26 Aug 2011)

aberal said:


> Tyres do make a big difference to a bike. Manfacturers will put "bog standard" tyres on to save some money so it's one of the best easy upgrades you can make., if you choose carefully.



Ok,

I have some Taiwanese tyres on my bike, Kenda i think, what's the med to best tyres for a sub £350 bike then for me


----------



## alci4 (26 Aug 2011)

BrumJim said:


> No longer. Early 90's the locals drove the trade out. Now very family friendly.
> 
> Firebird has been knocked down, Earl Grey has been closed for over a decade, and is still lying empty, but undergoes periodic work which stops.




firebird has gone

i am gobsmacked

i didnt think the earl gray would still be open but the firebird damn

i noticed the trees was gone last time i was up there

macdonalds must be the only place you can get anything to drink now round there lmao


----------



## Cyclopathic (26 Aug 2011)

I had a bike that frightened me once. I'd get to the shed and it would be facing the opposite way to when I left it. When I was riding it it would sometimes lurch into traffic for no apparent reason and the brakes would fail just as inexplicably at dangerous moments. Whenever I would get on it there would be a chill in the air, even in summer and whilst riding I'd end up somewhere without the slightest idea how I got there, sometimes hundereds of miles away from home.

So I sold it.


----------



## paulb55 (26 Aug 2011)

Cyclopathic said:


> I had a bike that frightened me once. I'd get to the shed and it would be facing the opposite way to when I left it. When I was riding it it would sometimes lurch into traffic for no apparent reason and the brakes would fail just as inexplicably at dangerous moments. Whenever I would get on it there would be a chill in the air, even in summer and whilst riding I'd end up somewhere without the slightest idea how I got there, sometimes hundereds of miles away from home.
> 
> So I sold it.



OKAY

WEIRD

don't know what to say mate, was it called CHRISTINE by any chance


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Aug 2011)

eyko said:


> Having the same issues with others here. Went for another ride yesterday and felt much more controlled on the bike. Still feeling very nervous though changing gears. Having to reach down to the down tube and taking one hand off the handle bars leaves me tensing up (no issue with tensing when indicating mind).
> 
> Amazing how much more controlled the bike feels each time I ride it though.
> 
> Next plan is to by a bike computer to see my speed, as according to endomondo I can do the route quicker on my MTB??? I think I must ride harder when I see the speed.



Being tense on a road-bike makes them even more skittish, relax, be masterful!
DT shifters are fine, they soon become second nature. Remember this, when moving, a bike naturally wants to go in a straight line, so relax the death-grip on the bars!


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Aug 2011)

My wife's bike has the same tyres as yours, prior to her road bike she had never ridden anything but a mountain bike. 

I would say that you need to watch out for road paint (white lines, arrows etc) in the wet as it can be slippy. 

take it steady, you'd be surprised how much grip your tyres offer, and get used to it as your confidence grows

keep tyre pressures up.


----------



## vickster (26 Aug 2011)

[email]paulbalfe01@sky.com[/email] said:


> Ok,
> 
> I have some Taiwanese tyres on my bike, Kenda i think, what's the med to best tyres for a sub £350 bike then for me



I was recommended these when I wanted red tyres to further pimp up the carbon, seem decent enough for the money so far

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/High-On-Bi...LH_TitleDesc=1&_sasi=1&_fsub=17&_sid=69901822 

I got the folding ones, they have a range of colours to match the bike or dull old black


----------



## Angelfishsolo (26 Aug 2011)

vickster said:


> I was recommended these when I wanted red tyres to further pimp up the carbon, seem decent enough for the money so far
> 
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/High-On-Bi...LH_TitleDesc=1&_sasi=1&_fsub=17&_sid=69901822
> 
> I got the folding ones, they have a range of colours to match the bike or dull old black


They are the ones I plan to get next. They look seriously good as well


----------



## HLaB (26 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> They are the ones I plan to get next. They look seriously good as well



IIRC Planet X are selling the Schwalbe Blizzards cheap, I dare say the won't be the lightest/ most rolling of tyres but they do look good for not dear


----------



## Angelfishsolo (26 Aug 2011)

HLaB said:


> IIRC Planet X are selling the Schwalbe Blizzards cheap, I dare say the won't be the lightest/ most rolling of tyres but they do look good for not dear



Sadly they only have White in stock at the mo


----------



## Nebulous (26 Aug 2011)

Ribble are doing the Ultremo ZXs in a range of colours cheaply. 

tyres

I'm quite tempted - though I don't suppose they'll last long.


----------



## paulb55 (27 Aug 2011)

Ok Guys

Went out on my new steed today for a 12 miler after doing a few adjustments and got to say it was quite enjoyable, 

2 things are for certain:-

My average speed has gone up

I need mudguards

thanks for all the feedback and i am not frightened of my road bike any more !!!!!!!!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (27 Aug 2011)

[email]paulbalfe01@sky.com[/email] said:


> i am not frightened of my road bike any more !!!!!!!!


----------



## HLaB (27 Aug 2011)




----------



## StuAff (27 Aug 2011)

Just found this thread & had a quick read-through. Well done Paul!


----------



## VamP (30 Aug 2011)

Nebulous said:


> Ribble are doing the Ultremo ZXs in a range of colours cheaply.
> 
> tyres
> 
> I'm quite tempted - though I don't suppose they'll last long.




I got a ZX on the back of my road bike (R.1 on the front). Done about 300 miles so far and looks as new. In stark contrast to the R.1 on the rear which pretty much disintegrated after about 300 miles.

Oddly enough the R.1 on the front still looking in very good nick after 600 odd miles.

In terms of speed and rolling resistance there ain't a lot between them, but the ZX does appear a lot more durable.


----------



## potsy (30 Aug 2011)

[email]paulbalfe01@sky.com[/email] said:


> Thanks Guys,
> 
> Really good answers and debate coming back and keep it going
> 
> On tyres i am thinking of buying some scharwbe marathon plus tyres 700 x 23C for my bike, will it make much difference to the bike as i don't like punctures



You won't get them in 23's Paul, 25 is the thinnest they do.
That said I wouldn't put them on a bike like yours tbh, kind of defeats the object of having a nice light fast bike.
The Durano+ are the race bike equivalent and are pretty good if not as bombproof as the M+ 

Good to hear you are now mastering the bike


----------



## eyko (28 Sep 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> Being tense on a road-bike makes them even more skittish, relax, be masterful!
> DT shifters are fine, they soon become second nature. Remember this, when moving, a bike naturally wants to go in a straight line, so relax the death-grip on the bars!



Due to commitments and weather (if it's wet the MTB comes out not the road bike) I haven't been out much on the road bike. However I took it for a leisurely ride down ncn 23 from Reading to B'stoke last Friday. Figured a longer ride might help me feel more relaxed, and I was defiantly feeling a lot less tense than previous rides. 

After about 10 miles I decided the saddle needed raising, quick change and the bike suddenly felt like a different machine. I felt in complete control, and was even fine riding the bike when the route went down a muddy track for a v.short distance. Still not spending time on the drops but I now love my road bike


----------



## Chris-H (28 Sep 2011)

vickster said:


> I was recommended these when I wanted red tyres to further pimp up the carbon, seem decent enough for the money so far
> 
> http://stores.ebay.c...7&_sid=69901822
> 
> I got the folding ones, they have a range of colours to match the bike or dull old black


whats the difference between folding and non folding mate,seriously considering these for my bike now too


----------



## HLaB (28 Sep 2011)

Chris-H said:


> whats the difference between folding and non folding mate,seriously considering these for my bike now too



Non folding tyres have a wired bead (hence their rigid non foldable state) and are generally a tad heavier folding tyres do not and are generally a tad lighter.


----------



## Chris-H (28 Sep 2011)

HLaB said:


> Non folding tyres have a wired bead (hence their rigid non foldable state) and are generally a tad heavier folding tyres do not and are generally a tad lighter.


Easy as that,cheers mate,i take it the weight difference is very marginal?


----------



## HLaB (28 Sep 2011)

Chris-H said:


> Easy as that,cheers mate,i take it the weight difference is very marginal?



It depends on the brand, I think my wired grand prixs weigh around 270g but the more expensive foldable grand prix 4000S weigh 205g but I looked at some cheap schwalbe foldable tyres the other day and they were heavier than both; you need to swap around and figure out what is best for you and what you are doing. I barely notice the weight difference on my own or on the relaxed runs with the club but with the really fast boys I feel it (its probably more than just that though ), but at this moment the wired tyre suit my pocket better.


----------



## BSRU (28 Sep 2011)

eyko said:


> Due to commitments and weather (if it's wet the MTB comes out not the road bike) I haven't been out much on the road bike. However I took it for a leisurely ride down ncn 23 from Reading to B'stoke last Friday. Figured a longer ride might help me feel more relaxed, and I was defiantly feeling a lot less tense than previous rides.
> 
> After about 10 miles I decided the saddle needed raising, quick change and the bike suddenly felt like a different machine. I felt in complete control, and was even fine riding the bike when the route went down a muddy track for a v.short distance. Still not spending time on the drops but I now love my road bike



The default riding position for a road bike is on the brake hoods. I cannot remember the last time I went on the drops. I also found the change from my flat bar hybrid to the drop bar road bike a little scary, but now I find the road bike is alot easier to ride/control than the hybrid and even more fun.
The only way to get over you fears is ride as much as possible. I only commute on my road bike when it's dry and no chance of rain, so in the past four months I have managed just 1600 km, as the weather has been very good this summer, in my opinion.
I feel so much better on the road bike that I am going to replace my hybrid with a drop bar main commuter bike next spring, when the C2W vouchers are available again.


----------



## eyko (28 Sep 2011)

BSRU said:


> The default riding position for a road bike is on the brake hoods. I cannot remember the last time I went on the drops. I also found the change from my flat bar hybrid to the drop bar road bike a little scary, but now I find the road bike is alot easier to ride/control than the hybrid and even more fun.
> The only way to get over you fears is ride as much as possible. I only commute on my road bike when it's dry and no chance of rain, so in the past four months I have managed just 1600 km, as the weather has been very good this summer, in my opinion.
> I feel so much better on the road bike that I am going to replace my hybrid with a drop bar main commuter bike next spring, when the C2W vouchers are available again.



Don't know why, just assumed the default position was on the drops. Spend most of my time on the brake hoods though as it feels the most comfortable. Nice to know this is normal.

And yep, more riding defiantly does make it easier. Not expecting to get that many more road bike miles in this year, but going to take every opportunity I get to ride it.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (2 Oct 2011)

I think a big part of getting to know your ride is not only of the bike itself, it's knowing the roads and routes you take. 

A few weeks back I cycled to meet a mate at the Gorge for the ToB that was passing through Cheddar Gorge. On the way, down Shipham Hilll - a long descent down into Cheddar - there was a cyclist in front of me caning it down. Now, it was pretty awesome but not stupid or irresponsible. I caught up with him later and congratulated him on an awesome descent and then realised that I'd only descended this hill twice before and if it had been the Gorge itself, that I know very well, I may have been more confident at his kind of speed. Then I realised that the only criterium I'd employed for measuring my own speed was someone else, on a hill I wasn't used to. A recipe for disaster methinks.

So, get to know the routes you take on your road bike and soon enough you'll gain confidence enough on those routes, hills, descents to teach you a bit more about how your road bike differs, if at all.

Of course, little things can still give you the jitters. I bought my carbon earlier in the year and for various reasons couldn't ride it for the first few months but soon got the handling and elements like the brakes served to induce me with more confidence. But, I had a nasty blowout a few weeks ago now, on a descent, round a bend, nearly lost control of the bike, and I treat that particular place with slightly more respect than perhaps I did. 

Only you know your own limit and it changes with confidence and that confidence, I believe, is also about knowing your road as much as the bike.


----------



## david k (2 Oct 2011)

[email]paulbalfe01@sky.com[/email] said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> I have a specialized crosstrail hybrid bile which i have been riding for over a year now and love every minute of it but as my fitness is getting better i have purchased a road bike, Carrera TDF.
> 
> ...




almost exaclty the same as me, got a subway hybrid then got a careera vanquish, same fears


----------



## twobiker (2 Oct 2011)

I feel much higher up on my road bike and my hands are much closer together, so balance more critical, but MTB feels lower and is wider so feels more stable especially on downhills, chalk and cheese.


----------



## native son (3 Oct 2011)

I too have had a crosstrail for about a year, cycling about 60 miles per week. On Friday I collected my first road bike, following a bike fit from racescene in barnsley.
First ride was like starting like a beginner again. Hills were harder with the compact, had to remember where the brakes were . Spd sl, different from Spd with platform. Covered about 8 miles .
Went out again Saturday, found hills hard work but so much faster up them. Couldn't believe the speed on the flat. Think I might like the road bike.
Today having figured out how to use the gearing to better effect, had a huge grin all the time out riding, don't think it was the tightness of the lycra. It suddenly hit me that going for the road bike was a great decision. Enjoyed the hills up and down, flying along the flat. At one with the bike, a feeling I never had with the hybrid. I cannot believe the difference in just 3 days.
Back to the hybrid tommorrow in the dark, so havnt given up on it but ant wait to get back on the road bike .


----------

